# Victoria's puppy owners to be



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Just to let you see how much your pups from Victoria in Ollerton look like our Holly when she was a wee baby back in May 2010, it only seems like yesterday  wish it us was collecting another


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww she's beautiful! I will post some more of jasper on Friday. Victoria has been great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

It's really lovely to read about the siblings. Looking forward to seeing lots of photos when they arrive home.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Cannot wait to see Jasper  and hoping we can all meet up when your pups are ready.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Will get hubby to post some pics of Max. We have one of Max being held by Victoria in EXACTLY the same pose as Holly.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Can't wait! Looking forward to seeing little Max xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Do you live in Nottingham Cat 53?


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

They do all look so similar  And the likeness between the younger Holly and our Polly is remarkable! If Miss P grows up to be even a little like the older Holly, I'd be thrilled.

(Have found internet access at the conference and getting my fix of puppy talk... As you say, by the time I get back we'll be three days closer to Miss P coming home.)

Toffin
x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Knew you wouldn't be able to resist! I was sat in hospital waiting room with no access...grrrr luckily I can get 3G in x-ray, lol x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I live near Grantham. Not too far away.


----------



## Rumster (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi does Victoria have a website? we live in Notts and fingers crossed will be looking for a cockapoo soon

Cheers Colin


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

We originally found her on Pets4homes (2 years ago) but just had a quick look and cannot see her advert, so maybe she doesn't have any pups at the moment. She use to have our Holly as her photo in the adverts  Maybe one of the newer owners can tell you where she advertises. We do still keep in contact with her by email.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

You could check out breeders on line!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rumster (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks folks


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I've had a great puppy buying experience with Victoria. She truly has given jasper the best start! He has already had lots of adventures in his outdoor playpen. I am so looking forward to picking him up on Friday! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm sure that Victoria has a new litter of cockapoos expected at the end of September, so she may advertise a litter on Pets4Homes again then. In the meantime, she has a listing on breeders on line which has her telephone number so you could phone to make a general enquiry.

Hope this helps.

Toffin
x


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Just looked on Breeders Online and yes Victoria is on there and its our Holly with all her rossettes and cup on her advert picture 

We was in touch with Victoria yesterday and she said she has a litter ready to be born the end of next week.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww is it! Holly caught my attention when I was looking for a cockapoo! Thanks to your holly I found my beautiful baby jasper.....1 more sleep! Xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes thats definately our Holly, Victoria said that Holly has helped sell so many of her pups  we are so proud. Even more reason Holly should meet baby Jasper 

Bet you are so excited, i know we was and we had kept it a secret about getting Holly from our 2 children so i couldn't wait for them to come home and see her, it was such a fantastic day, we were all in tears of happiness.

Have a fantastic time tomorrow and send our love to Victoria  she says she will meet up with us if we can get a group of her pups young and old together, that would be great.

Cannot wait to see pics of Jasper xxxxxx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

That sounds fab, of course I will send your love to Victoria! I am so excited, just hope we don't have too much of a nightmare first night, bless him! He has the snuggliest bed ever so hopefully that will help. I'm sure I will come down in the morning to find my daughter bundled up in her duvet next to him! Lol! Be prepared for lots of pictures hahaha xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh little Holly puppy ... you are making me puppy broody .. stop it  

All new owners, enjoy your new puppies xxx


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

I am always puppy broody lol


----------

